# Horror Movie Samples



## ZombieRobb (Sep 12, 2011)

Hi Everyone
I just discovered this forum and I LOVE it! I have been a horror/Halloween addict my whole life. I was wondering if anyone knows a good site to find samples from horror films? I'm looking for cheesy dialogue and classic lines. Can anyone help?

Robb


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

There's a podcast on iTunes called ACM - Archive Classic Movies - that has some really old or really bad horror movies - Nosferatu, Carnival of Souls, Killer Shrews, Teenagers from Outer Space, etc. I think you're probably looking for more recent stuff though.

Welcome to the boards. Enjoy the awesomeness.


----------



## SasyGrl31 (Sep 1, 2011)

I made my own dvd one year , taking classic movie scenes and quotes from what I could find through YouTube. It was a big project, but I had fun doing it. Good luck on your quest.


----------



## ZombieRobb (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions. I was really hoping someone knew of a site where clips or drops were posted.


----------



## ZombieRobb (Sep 12, 2011)

SasyGrl31 said:


> I made my own dvd one year , taking classic movie scenes and quotes from what I could find through YouTube. It was a big project, but I had fun doing it. Good luck on your quest.


What program did you use for your project?


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

Robb, did you try google? movie sound bites horror

Lots of results, you will just have to spend some time weeding through them, here's one of the first in the list

http://www.soundboard.com/sb/halloween2.aspx


----------



## Jenmonty (Sep 7, 2011)

Like sasygrl, I make my own...I go to Youtube and search for scenes from movies I want. (Or just go online and look for free movie clips) I'll download the video, convert it to MP3 format and then put the individual sound clips into Movie maker..(Audio area, not video) I can then trim and keep only the sounds I want, and add other clips as well...You can fade in, fade out, make certain clips louder or add echo, etc etc....I save it as an MP3 file then put it on a cd...viola.


----------

